
Even Apple will be hated one day - drm237
http://www.itworld.com/Tech/4535/apple-google-microsoft-fickle-consumers-dr--080320/
======
ideas101
Apple is no different than google, ms and ibm ...I just read the extract from
the book "The Self-Destructive Habits of Good Companies". The author and well
known academic Jagdish Sheth says that he's closely watching a clutch of
hugely successful companies such as Google and Cisco and he is convinced that
on their way to success, these companies have unintentionally acquired certain
bad habits which might lead to their downfall. With success, Google will
become arrogant and complacent. Google is today's avatar of Microsoft, which
is yesterday's avatar of IBM.

"I used to think that competition destroys good companies. Strangely, I found
that's not true: companies destroy themselves," says Sheth. "On the way to
becoming successful or achieving survival or greatness, companies begin to
acquire bad habits." None of these habits, he says, are acquired intentionally
but it happens as a side effect of growth.

